# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Skype: Πρόβλημα με συσκευή εγγραφής

## iamsfinx

Καλησπέρα σας,
χρειάζομαι βοήθεια με το skype και θα ήμουν ευγνώμων σε όποιον με βοηθήσει.
Χρησιμοποιώ το skype μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς πρόβλημα. Σήμερα το να με καλέσουν είτε να καλέσω ήταν αδύνατο, η γραμμή έπεφτε αμέσως και μου έβγαζε μήνυμα ότι έχει πρόβλημα η συσκευή εγγραφής. Ποια είναι; Πως μπορώ να το διορθώσω;;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όποιον με βοηθήσει.

----------


## mixlis

εχω και εγω προβλημα :Mad:  οταν κανω βιντεοκληση ο ηχος κανει διακοπες.....μολις κλεισο το video τσουπ ο ηχος κανονικα.Το θεμα ειναι οτι στην διαχειρηση πορων των windows ολο το upload παει μεχρι 150 το πολυ ενω εχω 512 στην συνδεση....

----------


## alexandros

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> χρειάζομαι βοήθεια με το skype και θα ήμουν ευγνώμων σε όποιον με βοηθήσει.
> Χρησιμοποιώ το skype μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς πρόβλημα. Σήμερα το να με καλέσουν είτε να καλέσω ήταν αδύνατο, η γραμμή έπεφτε αμέσως και μου έβγαζε μήνυμα ότι έχει πρόβλημα η συσκευή εγγραφής. Ποια είναι; Πως μπορώ να το διορθώσω;;
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όποιον με βοηθήσει.


H συσκευή εγγραφής είναι το μικρόφωνο σου!
Κοίτα και εδώ:
https://support.skype.com/faq/FA393/...-do-I-solve-it

----------

